# what should i put in my 50 gallon?



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

my girlfriend has her heart set on catfish or anything striped so i have my bottom dwellers covered if she sticks with the catfish, i want angel fish, i had them when i was younger as well and zebra fish, neon tetras, and orange guaramis which i absolutely loved, do angel fish go good with guaramis and catfish?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Catfish (Corys) and Angels do great together. Angels and catfish usually feed at different parts of the aquarium, Angels top 2/3 and catfish on the bottom so they don't often see each other. Gouramis wouldn't conflict with Angels, except when someone is spawning. If you have a large tank, Blue and Lace Gouramis are a great choice. A good alternative to Gouramis are female Bettas who come in some very bright colors, blues and reds. Unlike the males, they don't fight. For mature Angels you need a tall tank, >20G


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

I would put convicts in there with maybe a Peacock Cichlids or jewel cichlid plus cherry shrimp with a shoal of tiger barbs


----------

